# Old Barn Acres Waiting Thread



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Since my boys are naughty and the person that was going to take the last 2 boys from last year didn't, I get to play "who's the dad" this year.

Unfortunately that also means I'm pretty sure all 6 of my girls are pregnant (I was only planning on 3 of them kidding this year) but it is what it is.

I wasn't expecting kids until at least February. My girls all looked quite a way off as of yesterday. Since my goats hang around the whole acreage instead of staying in their pens and fence, I saw one of my gals had bagged up since yesterday and had bright red discharge when they came up this morning. My heart sank thinking I'd find a dead kid(s). I ran to the barn and found a beautiful baby boy all dried off and strong. Phew!

I don't think she's delivered placenta yet by the looks of her rear end. Not sure if he's nursed or not yet. Momma's teats are TINY! But the few squirts I got out were milky white so I pray that means her colostrum was all sucked up by him. Late last night or early morning is my guess when he was delivered. Kimber is a first time momma so I was worried even more when I saw her this morning.

Anyone have an idea by the looks of her if she has passed the placenta yet? I don't think so buuuutttt this is my 2nd year kidding so I'm no pro yet. Do I try to go in? I don't know how long it's been. Man oh man. Last year I was lucky enough to be there while my girls kidded so I knew for sure.










I have my 2 toddlers and a daycare kiddo in the house so I can't stay out in the barn to get things done and watch. So they're in my entry way for a while until a friend gets here and I can get them settled in the barn. Got his cord sprayed. Tried to get him to nurse but he wouldn't. Milked some and tried to get him to take a bottle but he wouldn't. I'm hoping that means he's full for now.

I wondered if Kimber really did dry him or if one of my other gals cleaned him off but Kimbers nose has some dried gunk on it so I think it was her. Man I'm thankful he's okay. I am still worried about her though if she has or has not delivered placenta. I bumped her and didn't feel any movement.

My new buck (that's supposed to breed them) is Nubian mostly black with some white. The other 2 bucks were both 1/2 Oberhasli 1/4 Boer 1/4 lamancha. One had elf ears with coloring of Oberhasli and one had airplane ears with the gray, white and black color like his laboer momma. Kimber (this boys momma) is 1/2 Nubian 1/2 Alpine and has airplane ears.

I think my Nubian boy, Remi, might be daddy to this little lad. Which is what was supposed to be. Buuuutttttt the coloring does look like Fozie (the one mixed buck) and I can't even tell by the ears because Kimber -although she has airplane ears- is half Nubian herself so he could get those ears from her too. Ugh. Who's the dad!!?!?!?! Lol










So I suppose with that it's 1 down, 5 to go.

Kid count:
Buckling: 1
Doelings: (hopefully lots (clap))

Happy (earlier than expected) kidding season to myself. I'm just so grateful it didn't start with heartbreak.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! So relieving to find a happy healthy kid in the barn. Based on the that photos - and the fact that he wasn't wandering around crying - it looks like has nursed very well. What a handsome kid!

Give the doe a dose of calcium drench and selenium paste if you are worried she hasn't passed the placenta. She probably has if she has acting alert, attentive to the kid, and eating well. I don't think you need to keep them inside


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I’m just keeping them in here until I can get out to the barn to put up the heating barrel and put a fresh layer of bedding down for them. She was nowhere near the barn this morning where he was so I’d hate to see him get too cold before I get them better settled in. It’s REALLY cold here today and we are in a winter weather advisory. Figures. That’s always when they decide to kid. 

I’ll give her some selenium too just in case. She loved the warm molasses water I gave her as a pick me up and good job momma treat lol and sucked it right down. 

Have you guys seen a first time momma with teats that tiny right after kidding? They’re the size of my pinky but shorter. And I have small hands. I know they’ll grow as time goes but dang they’re tiny lol Oofta. Hope they grow decently within the next few weeks or I won’t be milking her this year ha ha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you look in the hay on the ground and everywhere for the afterbirth?
How is she acting? Is she acting as if she is still laboring?
If it has been too many hours, you aren't going to get in there to check, but if it has been within the time frame and she is still open then, you can check her, but wash up really well if you do. 
You can have a vet check her with ultra sound, to see if she is done.

Did you see the afterbirth starting to come out at all? Hanging from her vulva the red beaded things on it? Or is the picture the way you seen it?
If so, she may have another kid in there.
But so hard to say, especially if you didn't see the afterbirth, she could of ate it or the dog, if you have one,may of ate it.

Tiny teats are normal for a first timer.
Being white milk is a bit strange, it should have a yellow color to it. Did the milk have any clumps, thickness at all or just good milk?
Make sure the kid gets fed, go ut every few hours and make sure the kid latches on.

How does his belly feel? Full or empty?
Weigh him and see if he gains.
You can use a 12 cc syringe(no needle) to feed the kid slowly at the back corner of the mouth to ensure getting milk into him.

If the kid is weak or legs are weak or wonky, giving a Bo-se shot may help or the selenium gel.

Have them on a bonding pen, only mama and baby, so they can bond.
Does mama stand still for the baby to nurse?
If not, you will have to tie her up and teach her to be a mama.

If you know how to bump her and felt no kid in there, she may be finished.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hope everything is going well. Cute Fuzzy kid. Congratulations.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

She’s done. I had already bumped her and felt nothing. Her rear was the way I saw it but I just found afterbirth (or what’s left of it) in a different pen. They are all set up in their own pen now that I was able to get out there. I couldn’t stay out long before because I have 3 toddlers in the house and I was home alone lol 

While they were in the entryway, he was doing a great job nursing. No clumps in the milk. Just good white milk like you’d see once you’ve started milking them. I’m assuming with how strong he was/is, he already did plenty of nursing and just went through the colostrum already? Luckily, Kimber’s great at standing still for him so I don’t have to teach her like I had to for one of my gals last year. That wasn’t fun.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good to hear.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So now I’ve got my other gals who I am pretty dang sure are all bred to wait on. 

Lucy: 2nd freshener (sometimes I question if she really is prego but she’s grown and was begging for head scratches the other day and she’s usually a “don’t touch my head” kinda gal)

Ethel: 2nd freshener

And then my 3 girls I didn’t really plan to be bred this year. Ugh I’ll be okay with it as long as they come out healthy and do well. If something goes wrong I’ll beat myself up for not luting them when I first suspected. 

Miss Piggy: 1st timer
Beeker: 1st timer
Skeeter: 1st timer 

I think Miss Piggy will be next. She getting a good little udder on her already for a first freshener. But I could be wrong. If she’s anywhere near close it’s happening tomorrow or over the weekend because we have winter storm rolling in. 

Just like last year, no due dates because my boys are naughty. Soooooo we shall keep watching and waiting. 

I’ll try to get some pictures of my other gals tomorrow. What fun is a waiting thread without some photos?!?!? I promise I won’t be as spastic and over the top as last year. I’m not completely new anymore so hopefully I can be a slight bit calmer ha ha


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Korita said:


> I'm just keeping them in here until I can get out to the barn to put up the heating barrel and put a fresh layer of bedding down for them. She was nowhere near the barn this morning where he was so I'd hate to see him get too cold before I get them better settled in. It's REALLY cold here today and we are in a winter weather advisory. Figures. That's always when they decide to kid.
> 
> I'll give her some selenium too just in case. She loved the warm molasses water I gave her as a pick me up and good job momma treat lol and sucked it right down.
> 
> Have you guys seen a first time momma with teats that tiny right after kidding? They're the size of my pinky but shorter. And I have small hands. I know they'll grow as time goes but dang they're tiny lol Oofta. Hope they grow decently within the next few weeks or I won't be milking her this year ha ha


My nigi doesn't have huge long teats but i milk her. Part of my hamd is on her udder and my thumb, first and second finger her teats. My ring and pinky wont fit. But it still works for milkin her. .


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Sooooooo I almost want to be mad at Kimber because now I’m antsy for the rest of them. Ugh. I was doing so well at being patient this year but now that one’s freshened, I’m all ready and can’t wait. I keep hoping to see streaming or pawing or screaming each time I’m out there but nope, nothin’, nada, zilch. Darn it. 

I feel bad for the little buckling though. Last year my girls each twined. He needs a friend. Someone needs to pop soon so he has a playmate ha ha. He is getting bouncy and playful throughout the weekend though. Aaahhhh I love kids so much. 

On another note.... I don’t know how many of y’all remember the new pens I built last year. My hubby (thank goodness is an electrician because it’s the one thing I won’t do myself), got outlets for each pen for heat lamps but he finished installing the lights the other day. So instead of 2 lights through that whole side of the barn, I have a light above each pen. Man is it bright with them all on! I’m not keeping them on all the time. But boy oh boy will it be amazing to have the light in the pen I need at the moment for kidding, cleaning, etc instead of fiddling with a flashlight for dark areas like before. Woo hoo!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I jinxed myself. I complained about being impatient after one kidded. Once again. Girls not looking ready as of 10pm last night. I thought Miss Piggy would be next. Nope. Morning chores I heard a fresh cry (knew immediately it wasn't the buckling born Thursday). Sweet little doeling birthed by Beeker, mostly dried off but cold and a bit lethargic. It's double forgot negatives for real feel here. Rushed her in. Her temp was only around 96.5-97. Got her warmed up. Gave selenium and b-complex. Got a little colostrum in her I had in the freezer. She still wasn't too perky. Worked some more before bringing back to mom. She's now nursed both sides from momma. I was NOT about to lose a baby this year.

I just brought momma in the house again because I wanted to be sure baby could get a full belly before going back out in that cold since her temp was so low at first.

So here they are! Beeker (Laboer/Oberhasli) and her little doeling. I think one of my laboer/Oberhasli boys, Animal might be daddy to this one. She doesn't have anything screaming Remi the Nubian is dad Ha ha























She's so leggy it's quite funny and has those elf ears I love so much! That means I can definitely keep her because she's not related to my new buck. Woot woot!

Doelings: 1
Bucklings: 1

4 more does to go


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful girl! Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Kimber has been a great first time momma too but Beeker (my gal that kidded this morning) is really making me proud. It's like she knows her little girl wasn't in the best place early this morning. She is a VERY attentive momma. Stands still for her to nurse, does great at cleaning her girl's rear end and above all, lays with her head in the warming barrel talking to her little girl while she's in there. So cute.

What's funny is Ethel (Beeker's Mom) did the same thing when she and her twin were born. Always with the head in the barrel at first. Like mother, like daughter I guess.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

They are sooo cute! Stay warm! We have another storm coming in the next couple days! I'm waiting for my spring babies- 2 more weeks to go!

Strike that- we are already starting to have freezing rain in SE SD so it should be there in a couple hours.  Nasty stuff.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Mmhyronimus said:


> They are sooo cute! Stay warm! We have another storm coming in the next couple days! I'm waiting for my spring babies- 2 more weeks to go!
> 
> Strike that- we are already starting to have freezing rain in SE SD so it should be there in a couple hours.  Nasty stuff.


I was thinking about you this past week with the temps and storms. Good thing you still have a couple weeks to go! Keep warm and safe! I'm not going to be shocked if another girl or 2 go tonight or tomorrow since it's supposed to be crap again. I'm seriously thinking summer babies sound amazing and never again letting any babies come January-early March for sure ha ha


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Korita said:


> I was thinking about you this past week with the temps and storms. Good thing you still have a couple weeks to go! Keep warm and safe! I'm not going to be shocked if another girl or 2 go tonight or tomorrow since it's supposed to be crap again. I'm seriously thinking summer babies sound amazing and never again letting any babies come January-early March for sure ha ha


I already told hubby we are switching to summer babies. We moved to a new farm this fall (A whole 13 miles down the road!!) and I lost all my heated buildings. My new buildings dont even have water!  Its driving me crazy but now I don't have to deal with my bat-crap crazy in laws anymore! Once spring hits, we are putting up a new building- I will have my confinement again!!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

No water?!? Yuck! I had to haul water from the house out to the barn the last few days until I got a new heat trace to wrap the hydrant with in the barn today. The old one was SHOT and it froze the line. It sucked even more because of this instant face-freezing wind we’ve had. I’d hate to have to do that every time.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Korita said:


> No water?!? Yuck! I had to haul water from the house out to the barn the last few days until I got a new heat trace to wrap the hydrant with in the barn today. The old one was SHOT and it froze the line. It sucked even more because of this instant face-freezing wind we've had. I'd hate to have to do that every time.


We have 1 working hydrant on the whole 20 acres! Its outside of the Morton building (barn). It has frozen 2x this winter already. I have a hose hookup on the front side of the house that has been frozen all winter(no where near any of the animals.) And I have no water to the bucks pen or the big herd's shack in the back. Both have 40 gal tanks with heaters. There is a hydrant in the shack but it doesnt work. There is an old (think 1900s) hydrant in the front yard but that doesnt work either. We are carrying 40-50 gallons of water daily to the back herd (and have replaced the tank heater 2x this winter) and take about 10 gallons to the bucks daily. I even bought a 100ft heated hose- $200... and it froze in about a week. I can definitely say I am getting an arm workout carrying 5 gallon buckets of water and the hay bales! 
None of the buildings had any insulation- we have gotten the barn kind of insulated and same with the buck shed and herd shack. (The wind ripped the door off the shack today so that is tomorrow's nightmare.) No heaters were in any of them. Heat lamps are everywhere and I'm running a propane heater in the barn (not that it helps much- but it keeps it at around +20F at night instead of the -10 outside). Sadly, it isnt much warmer in my house. It sits at a cool 65F all winter. Just can't get it warmer- and I have all the windows wrapped, doors blanketed, and space heaters going. It's a very old farmhouse and it shows. It's quite a major change from the old farm with heated barns set at 70F and heated nursery at 75F. But we have 5 months and then we will start on the new building and repairing everything else!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So while we're waiting. I finally got pictures of my other girls tonight.

Ethel: Laboer and will be her 2nd freshening. I think she's got a ways to go yet because she doesn't really have an udder going yet. As a FF she had a cute little udder that blew up overnight then kidded that day. 









Lucy: Laboer (twin to Ethel) Pretty much the same as Ethel. I think there's time before she goes. 









Skeeter: Lamancha/Oberhasli. FF

Her mom, Nelli was my first goat (also Lucy and Ethel's mom) and Nelli passed this Fall after being attacked by dogs. I still miss Nelli every day. She was the head honcho. Sweet, yet very protective of her herd. Amazing momma. I love her so much. I will be planting a tree above where we buried her in the pasture as rememberance this summer. I'm hoping for some miracle that Skeeter has a doeling that looks like Nelli. But I can't imagine a mix like her that could be bred to either a Laboer/ober mix or a Nubian will come out looking like my lamancha Nelli. But, I can dream. Anywho... here's Skeeter. 









And Miss Piggy: Laboer/Oberhasli mix. FF 
She's the one I thought would have been next until I found Beeker with a baby on the ground this morning. She's got that sweet little udder started and her vulva is mighty poofy. If another girl goes before Miss Piggy, I'll throw my hands up on ever trying to predict my these girls again ha ha


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Well then. It’s decided. Last years theme for kids names was The Muppets. 

This years theme for kids names will be named after their mommas. I am putting it here so there’s no changing my mind and I can find it back if I lose my list. 

Since I have Lucy and Ethel both expecting (and only so many I love Lucy characters) their kids will be themed after the meaning of their mommas names; Lucy- light and Ethel-nobile. 

So Kimber’s buckling is now named Colt. It’s pretty fitting because I’m almost positive Remi is his dad. Happy little firearms family :heehee:

Beeker’s doeling is now named Pipette. We thought a science theme would work. 
She will probably called Pip or Pipe for short. 
Beeker is named after my friend’s last name (Van Beek) because she was born on her birthday and she helps me with my goats a lot. So since she’s “grandma” to the doeling I let her pick a name for her. 

Skeeter’s kid(s) will be bugs. 
Miss Piggy’s kid(s) will be animals. 

Now that we have a theme ready, let’s have the rest of these kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awe! That little doeling is so cute! I'm so glad you got her warmed up ok


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Please no kids in next 3 days. Please no kids in next 3 days. Please no kids in next 3 days. Ugh.

So we are now in another winter weather and wind chill advisory today through Friday. Then I'm gone Saturday at a meeting while my husband is with our son at a wrestling tournament. But my good friend -the one I always mention that helps with the goats- is coming to babysit our youngest daughter and the goats Saturday so it's comforting.

But the weather. Ugh. Winds up to 45 mph and temp hitting down to -35F that's 35 degrees Fahrenheit BELOW ZERO. Crraaaaaappppppppp. I need to win the lottery so I can get this barn completely fixed up, insulated, heated, and loft redone as a hang out and sleeping quarters ha ha

And here I was just reading on people's posts in the south worrying about kids getting cold in 30-40 degree weather with heating barrels in the barn. Oh what a difference location makes. Oofta

@Mmhyronimus are you ready?


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Korita said:


> Please no kids in next 3 days. Please no kids in next 3 days. Please no kids in next 3 days. Ugh.
> 
> So we are now in another winter weather and wind chill advisory today through Friday. Then I'm gone Saturday at a meeting while my husband is with our son at a wrestling tournament. But my good friend -the one I always mention that helps with the goats- is coming to babysit our youngest daughter and the goats Saturday so it's comforting.
> 
> ...


Nope. I just told hubby I am going to try to add insulation to the barn tomorrow before I go to work at 3. This is going to suck. I dont have any does due til next Sat... Hopefully... 
Nothing says wonderful winter weather like 40+mph wind and negative temps.

Is it summer yet? Pretty please?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I really wish I could send you some +30*F temps. I know that is nothing for the goats, they have good coats.lol I will try to help with the "no kidding for 3 days" chant a little for you. Good luck!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I’m honestly worried about the power too. As long as no ice comes with, we should be good. But if power goes out, you bet your sweet butt at least my one baby born Monday and her momma will be in the house. If any of my other does try kidding, they’ll be in the house too. I really need to add on a big porch/mud room to my house instead of my little entry way ha ha


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Korita said:


> I'm honestly worried about the power too. As long as no ice comes with, we should be good. But if power goes out, you bet your sweet butt at least my one baby born Monday and her momma will be in the house. If any of my other does try kidding, they'll be in the house too. I really need to add on a big porch/mud room to my house instead of my little entry way ha ha


Silly, that's what the garage is for! And the propane heater.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I don’t know if you remember but my girls that kidded last year were in my garage ha ha

But that was because I didn’t have power in the barn (due to old crap wiring and not being able to fix until weather warmed up) my garage is just as cold and drafty if not worse. Plus, it’s full of projects I’m working on at the moment. Oops


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I hate it for you, even colder next week.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you for supporting my hatred of the cold. And to think, I’m Northern Minnesota born and a lot of time as a child spent in my dad’s childhood home in International Falls. Why is my “Minnesota blood” letting me down. Ha ha 

I went to do a barn check about an hour ago and to break up ice for the couple buckets that aren’t heated. 

Miss piggy's belly doesn't look as big. She's flicking her tail some. Yawned a lot while I was out there. And either shivering hard (non of the other girls were shivering) or kid was kicking the daylights out of her. I’m thinking the kid(s) is getting into position. Still no discharge but her vag is really poofy. Miley (my husband) even said last night "one of them out there has a giant vag" lol He did chores for me last night as I wasn’t feeling well. 
Her ligs are still there although they’re deeper but.... She might be going soon. Or she might just be a pain in the rear. It’s so stinking cold and that wind is like getting slapped in the face with a tube sock full of broken glass. Bbbrrerrrrrrr


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg:


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Korita said:


> It's so stinking cold and that wind is like getting slapped in the face with a tube sock full of broken glass. Bbbrrerrrrrrr


It's only a little below zero.







Well, if you dont count the wind. They are muttering more snow possibly Sun/Mon. And you dont want to look at next weeks temps- still supposed to be below zero all next week! We are all going to freeze!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

@Mmhyronimus I know. I'm trying not to look at the weather too often :hide: It makes me wonder why the heck I still live here.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I swear if someone isn’t having babies tonight then they’re all just crazy. Don’t get me wrong, they’re always kinda naughty but tonight..... oofta

This afternoon I put skeeter out with the rest of them because Piggy was getting a bit Bucky towards her. These are my other 2 FF’s and they grew up together so I penned them together for now so they’re not dropping babies in any ole place in the barn but still have a friend. 

Well. I go to do chores tonight. Don't even get the bottom half of the barn door unlatched and I hear screaming. So I run in expecting to find a kid stuck half way out. Heck no. They all just thought they were dying of starvation because I was half an hour early for their night feed. What would they do if they were fed once a day? Ha ha 

Then, the big water tank is off kilter (it’s on a stand to keep it raised up to avoid poop in it, heater is pulled out of the plug and 4 ft from the tank. They broke the ground off the plug inside the outlet. 

Both gates that block them from getting to the center ally (and access to the outlets) are knocked over. 

The heat lamp in piggy's pen is unplugged. Thank goodness it wasn't the lamp in Kimber's or especially beekers pen where there are kids needing them. 

Then after they come back out of the middle ally, I see skeeter is the one that tripped up over the water tank because she's got icecicles all over her belly and butt. 

After I feed them all, Guard Cow (our steer that thinks he’s a goat... or a dog.... he’s funny) is trying to headbutt skeeter. Can't have that. So since I don't have the other pens fixed yet (dang drill battery died while out there this afternoon and didn't get back out because the kids woke up), I put skeeter back in with Piggy for tonight because I figured that's still safer than a how many hundreds of pounds steer getting mean. But every time skeeter touched piggy, she's throw her head at skeeter to get her away. 

Not to mention I literally had to drag skeeter by the collar to move her back into the pen so the progress I've made of touching her just reversed. She’s the only one that’s not so sure of me. Has been that way since birth. 

Good grief! The full moon is done and over with. What the heck are they doing. I know the weather sucks guys but for the love of all that is holy can y’all just chill out a bit?

I think this was the most exhausting routine barn chores I’ve had in a long time. Ha ha I’m losing my mind right there with them :imok:


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Korita said:


> Then, the big water tank is off kilter (it's on a stand to keep it raised up to avoid poop in it, heater is pulled out of the plug and 4 ft from the tank. They broke the ground off the plug inside the outlet.


Word of advice- don't plug it back in. With the ground plug off it will turn the water tank into a taser. Mine did when they broke off the ground. I put my hand in the water but couldn't feel anything but I watched 3 goats and a pig get zapped. Not dead zapped just lightly. They were a bit crabby when that happened.

And I think all animals around us are weird lately. I have a guard sheep. He thinks he's a dog. He herds my goats around. He loves herding the dairies around since they dont have horns and won't fight him as much. Poor spoiled show wether that has no use really but he likes showing off for the doe goats and telling them where they can go!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Korita said:


> I swear if someone isn't having babies tonight then they're all just crazy. Don't get me wrong, they're always kinda naughty but tonight..... oofta
> 
> This afternoon I put skeeter out with the rest of them because Piggy was getting a bit Bucky towards her. These are my other 2 FF's and they grew up together so I penned them together for now so they're not dropping babies in any ole place in the barn but still have a friend.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have goats


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So true @Dwarf Dad

@Mmhyronimus luckily my hubby is an electrician so I'm getting a new end for it and he can fix it instead of paying the money to buy a whole new heater.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Buckling born about 7 tonight. Something told me to get back out to the barn earlier than my normal 8pm check. Momma had him and was working on placenta when I got out there.










Got him dried off the rest of the way, but then took over 2 hours before I could get him to nurse. Milked a bit out and got some in him with the dropper but he just didn't want to try to suckle on mom. The hubby called asking how we are doing and he has the colostrum ready so I can try the bottle, I say "perfect timing, we still can't get him to nurse. Nicole is in the pen to grab him and I'm grabbing the rest of the stuff and we will be in". I hang up the phone, grab a couple more things and my friend starts quietly -but excitingly- whispering to me. Yep, he apparently heard he was going into the house for a bottle and decided to actually try to eat from mom. Phew. Success. I'll check him in a couple hours again and make sure he eats again.

Now my concern: other than selenium, what do I give or do for him for his front legs? He's way down on those pasturns. What do I do for the little guy?










On another note too..... As I'm grabbing the rest of my stuff and my friend is standing a few pens down looking at Miss Piggy saying "uh.... Kori". Oh good grief. I'm freezing. Noooooo!
She's moaning and groaning.
Okay, they can and will do that a long time before kidding. No prob.
She's got some good goo starting to come out. It's either regular dishcharge or starting to lose her plug. Again, could still a day or could be a month out. No prob.
Ligs are a bit deeper and harder to find but not so sure they've really softened anymore than they were yesterday or this morning. Still there. 
She let my friend pet her, lift her tail to check closer, and let her hug her. Crap- Piggy hasn't let either of us touch her the last 2 weeks and even wouldn't let us touch her less than an hour before this.

Whelp, I guess I need to go out to check that buckling anyway so why not spend more time in the freezing cold to make sure you're delivered safely.

Oh yeah:
Doelings: 1
Bucklings 2


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute buckling! I saw on the other thread you have started him on some supplements. Good luck to you. Dress really warm tonight!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

@Dwarf Dad I clearly need more sleep because I had a few posts that I accidentally put on the Talley thread instead of my thread. I feel terrible for clogging up the other thread. Oh man oh man


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

LOL I saw those.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful babies! good luck and try to stay warm!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute, congrats.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Um, @Korita - I think it's time to move the goats in the house.








We are all gonna freeze!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh geez! Stay warm and safe! @Korita @Mmhyronimus
That's scary cold.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I know (headsmash) I’ve been preparing. I’m not looking forward to it. I’ve been outside majority of the last few days (with exception of my meeting yesterday) and it’s so stinking cold already. But I got new latches put on the barn doors because I don’t trust the d ones in that high of wind. Got more layers of corn stocks and straw in each pen so it’s nice and deep now. Hauled 6 more bales of hay up to the barn so it’s stocked up as I imagine they may be going through some
extra. As of an hour ago, it was still 10* above zero I’m the barn. Hoping it stays decent temp since they are not in that wind. No fun at all! 

Miss Piggy is still keeping me on my toes. She’s waiting for the REALLY cold stuff to hit before releasing the kid(s).


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Korita said:


> As of an hour ago, it was still 10* above zero I'm the barn. Hoping it stays decent temp since they are not in that wind. No fun at all!
> 
> Miss Piggy is still keeping me on my toes. She's waiting for the REALLY cold stuff to hit before releasing the kid(s).


Its 19°F outside right now. It's also raining! Mix of sleet and rain. And my barn has walls! Well, insulated walls now.






















Got a couple to do still but got them all cut and insulation attached, just got to get them up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

Wow the cold you are experiencing reminds me of growing up in Manitoba. We would get -50* Celsius with the windchill. Great job on the goat birthing. I will send some warm weather from the west coast its only +45* F


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So far the barn is still 10* F above. That wind is crazy and was REALLY crazy last night/early morning.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Korita said:


> So far the barn is still 10* F above. That wind is crazy and was REALLY crazy last night/early morning.


Wind still hasn't quit here. I think it is getting stronger.  It actually opened my hay feeder and the lid is probably 40lbs. And it knocked out power 2x for a couple minutes last night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for all who are in the cold zones. 
Hope all will be OK. (grouphug) (pray)


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

It has begun 









So guess who's ligaments have disappeared overnight? Ugh Miss Piggy's ligs were deep and her right was getting pretty pliable as of last night. This morning, they are either completely gone or at least darn close. I can't find them. I can wrap my fingers around her tail head. She had a tiny bit of discharge again. Yep. She was waiting for the stupid cold snap.

Also, the barn was down to -1* F this morning. Craaaaappppp

So now here I sit deciding..... bring her in the porch now? Wait a bit? See if I can get her to walk downstairs to the basement so she has more room to herself down there instead of the little entryway?

Bring kids in? Don't bring kids in? If I bring them in, I'll need to run them out every couple hours to nurse. Will that do more harm than good? Do I try sweaters on them instead and hope between that and their heating barrels they're ok? I know sweaters sometimes can do more harm than good but I just don't know.

What to do. What to do. I've been trying to decide ever since I heard this weather was coming but now it's time to actually make a decision. I've done what I can for the barn already.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Use your best judgement.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I decided to just bring Miss Piggy in before it gets even worse. Pretty sure she’s hot mad at me right now for dragging her stubborn butt from the barn and down the stairs. But she’s all set up now and just staring at the baby monitor - she knows I’m watching lol She will be living in my basement where the dogs are usually kept while we are gone.... probably for a few days at least. 

Her ligs are definitely gone. 

If the kids can’t seem to manage, I may just bring them in too and have to tote them back and forth to eat. I think Colt will be fine out in the barn with his momma. They cuddle, he has the warming barrel and he’s Almost 2 weeks old now and doing great.

My doeling from last Monday and the buckling from this Saturday night may need to come in. They’re still small. I’m trying to figure out how to possibly make 3 pens in that little room so I could bring mommas and babies in. We shall see.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I feel for you, I have no way of knowing how to help. Good luck with the cold.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

She looks directly at the camera and talks ha ha










She's getting closer. Starting to get uncomfortable. Been up and down a bit. No streaming or anything.

It will be awesome helping get a kid dried and such in regular clothes instead of coveralls and coats.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

We have raised raccoons and puppies in our basement, never goats. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Wish I could put goats in my basement but mine still has six inches of water in it. And all the sub pump lines are frozen so I can't even get the water out.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

My baby (youngest child- she's 2) decided she's on baby watch instead of napping  She is not letting that monitor go!









Don't mind the dirty couch. Muddy, snowy puppy prints are everywhere in my house  It's never ending


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> We have raised raccoons and puppies in our basement, never goats. I hope you enjoy it!


We have raised a **** in our house too. A litter of opposum babies in the garage this past summer too. Lol It's great to hear other "crazy" people out there (clap)



Mmhyronimus said:


> Wish I could put goats in my basement but mine still has six inches of water in it. And all the sub pump lines are frozen so I can't even get the water out.


I'm so sorry to hear that! We luckily got the water out of ours before everything froze. How's your herd holding up so far in this cold?


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

They are cold. A little pissy since they I didn't want to give them extra pellet food. All the sad little goat eyes and whining makes me sad but their building feels warmer than my house.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, she is cute.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you @toth boer goats


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Baby watch is for everyone! She is so cute.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Miss Piggy is now the momma of a handsome little buckling. Born about 2045 and is 9.5lbs























He came out looking for a meal. Just like his momma. He has nursed. Piggy is still cleaning him.

Those adorably big airplane ears ha ha 
Does anyone think his face looks rather mature for a newborn? There's something about it.

Doelings: 1 
Bucklings: 3


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

He looks intelligent instead of just kid cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Love those ears!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes. He kinda looks like he is ready for his harem.
Very buck looking.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

His ears are adorable! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So cute! My Hagrid has ears like your new bucklings and they give their faces such expression I love the airplane ears. He's adorable!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So Ethel and Lucy are the last 2 girls to kid. Udders are filling but not tight. Last year they both blew udders up right before kidding. 

Lucy’s ligs have softened then hardened and again the last few days. Dropping babies. Moaning when laying down. Vulva getting more pink and fleshy. Etc. But nothing else yet. 

Ethel. My darling Ethel. She seemed farther from kidding than Lucy. But now her ligs have been at least 95% gone since Friday night/yesterday morning. Getting more pink and fleshy vulva. Moaning and groaning (she didn’t do that at all last year unlike Lucy who does it for a month before kidding). Yawning yesterday. Etc. I thought she would go yesterday but nothing. Ugh. 

Shave both of them last night and put them in separate pens. Hoping one or both go soon.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Guess what..... STILL waiting on Lucy and Ethel. Poor Ethel has been so soft back there for weeks but just not quite fully “gone” yet on the ligs. Lucy is getting so stinking puffy and jiggly in her vulva area that if she doesn’t go soon, she’s going to bring all the boys of any species to the yard when she walks (shy)

Both of them are hollowing out more every day and those udders keep filling. 

I swear they’re waiting until Easter weekend when I’ll be not only out of town but out of state over 1300 miles away and it will be my hubby and 2 toddlers home alone with them. Don’t get me wrong, my hubby is a farm raised man but they had dairy cows when he was a kid - similar yet different and he doesn’t know the goats like I do. Ugh. Or next weekend Saturday when I’m almost 2 hours away at a workshop. Or the Saturday after Easter when I have an overnight girls night out of town. I mean.... why wouldn’t they have held out this long because I actually have a life and will be gone several times in April instead of always being home like normal. 

It would be awesome if one or both went this weekend because my sister is visiting and I would LOVE to get my big city raised nephew out there to see that! 

Lucy is my biggest concern as she never pushed last year (her 1st freshening) and I had to go in elbow deep to get her 2nd kid. If she does that again this year, no more breeding for her. Which sucks because she was an amazing milker for me last year. Fingers crossed she does well this year. 

And another thing, we had weather in the 70’s last Wednesday, last night it snowed and it’s enough that the ground is white again (headsmash) Lay off the crack Mother Nature!!!!! 

To do list:
* Make Mother Nature shape up and get Spring here. 

* Make Lucy and Ethel kid within the week

* Buy beer 

:heehee:


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

And don't forget the chocolate.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

You guys I am heart broken! 

I’m usually out to the barn at 6/6:15am before my first daycare kiddo arrives. This morning I was tired after a night of my 4 year having bad dreams and the 2 year old sleeping with us. So instead of getting up, I took that extra half an hour to sleep. 

I got out to the barn a little before 8 and there were 5 kids on the ground. One inside, 4 outside. 4 bucklings, 1 doeling. Only one buckling alive and dry. The others were still wet but not stiff yet. I could have saved them! If I wasn’t so lazy, I could have been out there. Were they stillborn? Did moms just get overwhelmed and not clean them in time? I’ll never know and it’s all my fault. 

They broke one of the pen doors so I didn’t lock Lucy and Ethel in the pens last night because they didn’t seem any closer than they’ve been for the last 2 weeks. So why make them mad by penning them and possibly have another broken gate to fix? If they’d have been penned, the kids may have been okay too. I am really beating myself up for this. 

I don’t even know what to record. 4 and 1? 3 and 2? Who had what? Neither girl seemed more interested than the other in the boy because they were more concerned about their morning grain. So I have them penned together with him for now. He was standing once in the pen. Wasn’t interested in nursing. I’ll check again in a bit and try to get him to nurse. Hopefully I can figure out who he belongs to so I can start milking the other girl right away. 

I just want to kick myself in the face and cry all at the same time. These are the first kids born here that didn’t survive. I don’t like this “part of farming” at all! 

I saw 3 placentas when out there. Lucy still had a long cord hanging from her so she might still be passing another? 2 of the dead kids were laying right next to each other. Do they share a sack sometimes? How many placentas should there be? Did they eat some? Did the dogs get in and eat some?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost the kids. There can be 2 placentas.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

The little buckling nursed a bit but wasn't looking Top Notch. Brought him in this morning, his temp was very low. Warmed him up. He's taken bottles. Once my teen gets home, I'll get him back out with who I think is mom and be sure she alnowledgea him. His name is Sir Griffin meaning strong lord (his moms name is Ethel meaning noblility and strength and theme is after moms name this year).

So when you desire to be a gopher eared lamancha









But instead look like a baby bunny 









I think his ears will be slightly more erect than the airplane ears. Once they decide what to do that is lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry you lost the other kids. It wasn't lazy, it's called tired. We have all done something similar. Shoulda, woulda, coulda.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, we have to take care of family first, so you shouldn't feel that way. 
The blame game can beat you up, by always thinking about it. 
You have a survivor, who needs you now.
We have all have said the same thing, I should of, but we cannot predict things. 

When you said the kid nursed, was it on one of the goats?
The kid needs colostrum right away, if it was not fed it from one of the new mama's. 

Maybe try one Doe at a time alone with the baby, allow her to sniff the kid, she may recognized her smell and react. 
It may be too confusing to have both mama's, in the same pen. Don't wait too long to try this with each Doe.

It is hard to say if the kids were stillborn or not.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

He nursed off Ethel as I was pretty sure she was mom. I milked out colostrum and used that in the bottles too.  Which means I’ll have more colostrum for the freezer now since Lucy didn’t need hers for anyone. 

I brought him back in the barn last night and Ethel was the one doing the soft momma talk to him and checking him. She was doing her typical stick her head in the warming barrel to make sure he’s there once he was in there too like she does with her kids. She usually sleeps with her head in the barrel if her kids are in there. I think we are okay there. I pray I find him doing great when I get out there this morning. I was going to go before my daycare kiddo arrived but the last time I was in the barn before 5:30am they all gave me the stink eye for getting them up early ha ha 

Lucy would check but sniff him then cry and turn around to look for her kids. I’m trying to see if I can find a newly born kid to graft on. Or try to graft. Ugh. If I find one and it doesn’t work, I guess I’ll have a bottle baby lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It sounds like you figured out who mama is, that is wonderful to hear. Good work.

Good luck with grafting, if you find a kid, it may be hard to do.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I ended up with 3 new kids to graft. One doeling on Ethel (and now Griffin has a cuddle buddy) and 1 buckling 1 doeling on Lucy. They’re so stinking cute and although I still have to hold moms a little, it’s not going too bad honestly. So long as I didn’t just jinx myself


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob:


----------

